# Breeder Recommendation?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know how far it would be, but ******* Poodles in NY are anticipating a litter! She is a lovely woman, who shows and tests her dogs.


----------



## BillyK (Mar 27, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I don't know how far it would be, but ******* Poodles in NY are anticipating a litter! She is a lovely woman, who shows and tests her dogs.


Thanks for the recommendation but it looks like that would be a bit far for me to drive.

We'd also be open to shipping if it was the right breeder. We're having a very difficult time tracking down a miniature or even a toy! Frustrating.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think susang mentioned a facebook group through which she found the puppy she is expecting in january. you might try pming her.


----------

